# 7 Zwerge Schriftart nachmachen



## mj0r (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi, ich bräuchte ne Anleitung zu dieser Schriftart/Schrifteffekt: http://www.7zwerge-derfilm.de/zm/index.html

  Also das "Zwerge" mein ich.

 Ich glaube ich habe früher schon mal ein Tutorial dafür gesehen aber ich finds leider nicht mehr. Weiss vielleicht einer zufällig wo dieses Tutorial ist oder kann mir das einer erklären wie ich diese Schrift mache ?

  Vielen Dank im vorraus,

  mj


----------



## Leola13 (14. Dezember 2004)

Hai,

wie wäre es mit den Ebenenoptionen : Abgeflachte Kante und Relief / Kontur und dann noch ein paar Schattenoptionen ausprobieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------

